# Golf Swing



## Rockerboy (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi my name is Brian McKenna and I'm new to this forum and golf!! Well, I've been hitting the ball around and going to a golf corse, but that don't help!! My swing!! It's my swing!! I need help with my swing. I can hit a ball about one-hundred twenty-five yards with my driver but that is not much!!I need the right mcanics!! Can any of you help me learn the right way to swing so I can hit farther with my driver and start wacking the ball with my irons. It would be a lot of help!!

Hole in one!!


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

Welcome to the forum and to golf Brian.
I'd recomend getting a lesson.
That said, there is also a great book on the golf swing.
It's called, "Ben Hogan's Five Lessons. The Modern Fundamentals of Golf".
I highly recomend both.


----------



## codyblank (Apr 7, 2006)

I agree, Mr. Hogan's book is a great read. Another good read is Harvey Penick's Little Red Book. It gives lots of stories about the game and the swing. Also GET A LESSON:thumbsup:


----------



## green lea (Apr 20, 2006)

im new to the boards here bu not new to golf and definatly get a lesson.


----------



## ebittner (Apr 18, 2006)

Everyone needs to start somewhere and if you work hard you will be able to hit far.
First please tell us a little bit more about how you hit.
All I can tell you right now is make sute to keep your front foot planted.


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

I definitely recommend getting a lesson also.

Books will help you later on, but first you have to train your body to understand the basic swing before you start trying to play around with it yourself. Plus, a pro should be able to spot the errors in your swing straight away and save time by only having to work on them.


----------

